# Internal temp for beef summer sausage?



## frassettor (Jun 29, 2008)

What internal temp should be reached on beef summer sausage?
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I usually cook venison summer sausage at 150 degrees internal temp.. Thanks in advance.


----------



## frassettor (Jun 29, 2008)

What happens if it goes past 155 degrees?


----------



## fireguy (Jun 29, 2008)

TH is correct... try to do mine between 150-155.... though a few times its gone to bout 158... and still ate ok... but was a bit drier than I like... good luck!!!


----------



## fireguy (Jun 29, 2008)

just remembered and thought id throw this at ya fras... I have had some mixes from some stores that say to cook to 156 to 160... I did that once and it was real dry!!! just keep that in mind for the futer. hope this helps.


----------

